# WSO 2007/2008 Season



## ChamberNut

I can't wait for the 2007/2008 Winnipeg Symphony Orchestra's season to get underway, even though it's still a month and a half away  

Here are the concerts I'll be attending:

1 - September 28, 2007
60th Anniversary Gala Opener

Berlioz - Roman Carnival
Ravel - Piano Concerto in G Major
Berlioz - Symphonie fantastique

2 - October 4, 2007

J.S. Bach - Brandenburg Concerto No. 2
Anton Webern - Passacaglia
J.S. Bach - Toccata & Fugue in D minor

3 - October 13, 2007

Haydn - Symphony No. 94 (Surprise)
Mozart - Violin Concerto No. 4
Beethoven - Symphony No. 5

4 - November 2, 2007

Elgar - Introduction and Allegro
Buhr - Ecstasy
Vaughan Williams - A Sea Symphony

5 - November 8, 2007

Mozart - Bastien & Bastienne, Opera

6 - November 17, 2007

Sibelius - Symphony No. 1
Brahms - Piano Concerto No. 1

7 - January 19, 2008

Borodin - Prince Igor Overture
Chan Ka Nin - Ecstasy
R. Strauss - Horn Concerto No. 2
Tchaikovsky - Symphony No. 2 (Little Russian)

8 - January 24, 2008

Mozart - Overture to The Marriage of Figaro
Rossini - Overture to The Italian Girl in Algiers
Beethoven - Symphony No. 4

9 - February 14, 2008

Brahms - Academic Festival Overture
Clara Schumann - Piano Concerto in A minor (2nd movement)
R. Schumann - Piano Concerto in A minor

10 - February 22 ,2008

Rachmaninoff - Piano Concerto No. 2
Rachmaninoff - Symphony No. 2

11 - March 22, 2008

Verdi - Messa da Requiem

12 - April 3, 2008

Wagner - Die Meistersinger (3 excerpts from Act III)
Hindemith - Mathis der Maler:Symphony

13 - April 12, 2008

DeBussy - La Mer
Bartok - Violin Concerto No. 1
Beethoven - Symphony No. 6 (Pastoral)

14 - May 2, 2008
Masterworks Finale

Tan Dun - Concerto for Paper Instruments
Mahler - 5th Symphony


----------



## opus67

That's more or less a nice line-up. I hope to survive Webern next month.


----------



## Saturnus

DeBussy - La Mer
Bartok - Violin Concerto No. 1
Beethoven - Symphony No. 6 (Pastoral)

Is the the only Bartók piece they will be performing this season the romantic concerto from 1908 or is this a typo? I know it's cool to do something new, but seriously, the viola concerto, Cantata profana, one of his piano concertos or dance orcherstrations are as seldom performed but more mature, by far better, and much more Bartók than the first violin concerto (with his heavy Strauss influence)...

opus67: It's easy to survive Webern, you simply close your ears for a moment and then it's over  (Personally I admire Webern, but damn, his works couldn't be shorter)


----------



## ChamberNut

Saturnus,

Yes, the Violin Concerto No. 1 is the only Bartok work being performed in 2007/2008 season.

I've only heard a few exerpts of Bartok's string quartets, and Music for strings, percussion and celesta so far. 

I haven't even yet heard his famous Concerto for Orchestra.


----------



## Saturnus

Well that is a shame, because Bartók didn't even bother to publish or give this concerto an opus number (mainly because of personal reasons, but also because he didn't consider this concerto any good), by the time he composed the concerto he hadn't developed his special manner of orchestration so it is very Straussian.


----------



## ChamberNut

ChamberNut said:


> 5 - November 8, 2007
> 
> Mozart - Bastien & Bastienne, Opera


This was the 2nd concert of this season's "Musically Speaking" program.

This was a very enjoyable evening! Not only for the Bastien & Bastienne singspiel, which was translated in English and with a "modernized" 1950's dialogue and theme. Very amusing!

The best thing was that unbeknowst until I got there, the program notes indicated that Bastien & Bastienne was the 1st half. There was a 2nd half! Included in the 2nd half was the Allegro mvt. from Johann Christian Bach's Symphony in G minor, Op 6/6, followed by my favorite Mozart symphony, the number 40 in G minor, K.550 !!!  Fantastic


----------

